# 460 Rowland questions



## mtb45 (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone have there XDm converted? I'm trying to decide, between ported or the brake.

Thanks


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The XD can handle that round eh? I'll be.

I don't have one,but I'd want the break or compensator to help dampen the recoil on the frame.Ports are just going to help kill muzzle flip,the added weight of a comp or brake will be beneficial above just muzzle flip.


----------

